
Visualization of activations in a neural network - cask
https://github.com/mycask/cat-classifier-dnn#activation-plots
======
PaulHoule
The low accuracy does bother me about this because the activations the author
is interested in could change when the network gets better. Definitely
networks go through "seismic" changes at some points in their training so
presumably a well-trained as opposed to a poorly-trained network probably
represents knowledge differently.

